# Motorhome



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We have my husbands motorhome up for sale. He isn't going to be using it anymore, and it's just sitting there depreciating. So, I figure it's time to cut his losses and sell it.

So I start out on Ebay and have been going back and forth with this couple on details and more pictures. I think I'm up to 70+ pictures. So over a week ago they said thanks but they can't buy it until May. Fine. So just to be spiteful I go to my ad on ebay and lower the price $2k. Now they contact me again and want pictures of the underside and any rust anywhere. fine. I tell them it's got a warrantee til next January. They want to know how much the transfer fee is and if it's transferable. (duh). They want to know what it covers. Then he writes that he guesses the motorhome is not garaged. Well, Big Duh!!!! Did you see a garage on any of those 70 pictures? I told them we replaced the awning. They ask if it's because it rotted. I said no, we keep it open a lot and it happened that it got real windy and put a rip in it. 

I am getting very very close to ending this "rewarding" relationship. I already have it on Craig's list. 

What I'd like to say to them is if this thing sells for $80k new, and we are selling it for $40k with 20k miles on it and in very excellent condition, what do you expect here? Like new is not new. If you want new go buy new. But it costs you 50% less buying something that was used but not abused, worn, or damaged in any way. 

And I don't think I'll ever be able to send you enough pictures to show you every detail of every detail.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Why dont you tell them to come and inspect it themselves. If they say they live too far away, tell them that pictures dont do the motorhome justice and they need to see it in person. Contact me when you're coming for a visit. Thank you for your interest and understanding.

It's aggravating isnt it? They can check the oil too if they decide to visit. But I can understand also, a motorhome is a large investment and it might be their last home.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

It is aggravating. I understand that it's really hard to buy a used motorhome from Idaho. I guess they will have to wait on the pictures since it's raining today.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

This man came from Palm Harbor yesterday (an hour away) and said he'd take the motorhome. We will lost $7k paying off the loan. But it would only get worse from there with depreciation. Better to write it off now.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Well, at least you knew it was going to start after that little escapade getting to the AP. And it's one less thing to deal with. Now all I have to do is get ours down here so it can be put up for sale.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

I gotta tell you a story about a friend of mine, who turns everything he touches into gold.

He searched several websites looking for a slightly used Class A motor home. He found one in Florida and locked in the deal. He flew his family of 5 to Florida from California and was picked up by the owner. Once he purchased the rig, he took his family on a 3 month trip across the country. 

Before he.got.back, he listed the rig on Craigslist. He negotiated the sell to a buyer in Southern California, so the day he returned, he.sold it to the new buyer, and pocketed about $20 grand. They paid for his entire vacation.

I sure wish I had the guts he has!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

LOL! How nice! Unfortunately hubby threw a true temper tantrum to get this thing. What a money pit! I told him I'd never go anywhere in that (only because I don't like things that sit there depreciating). I wanted a camper. A real one. He does not. So I guess it will just be me and the dog. I want the beds that pop out like tents. Nothing fancy. I will wait til DD gets one. DH paid $58k for his. We will be selling and adding about $5k to pay it off. When it comes to money Lord gave me the brains. And like most here, life is pretty simple for me. I'm glad we're not doing this thru Ebay. I don't know what the commission is, but Paypal alone would make $1200. My ebay ad expired 2 hours ago and no money has exchanged hands.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

We did good leaving NY.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hubby is having a problem with how this transaction is going. The bank has the title. I told him the buyer gives him the check. He takes the motorhome. Hubby signs the registration. Hubby goes to bank and pays off the balance.

He's got this whole thing complicated with the title. I said motor vehicle sends new owner the title. The loan will be paid this week.

He's got this so complicated as in they both go to the bank to prove the transaction, and thinks he's going to get the title from the bank (?) Uh no. The new owner gets the title from motor vehicle. It's just not that complicated.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Men always seem to over complicate things.I feel for you Sem.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

chickenqueen said:


> Men always seem to over complicate things.I feel for you Sem.


I agree. Wait-what?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> I agree. Wait-what?


Good one!......


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Three nights ago, he gave me this pile of anything to do with the motorhome. I separated out all the stuff that the new owner could take. Then I stapled it all together . Yesterday hubby says "where is the awning receipt?" I said it's all in that stapled pile. He says no it's not I gave it to you the other night. I said if you gave it to me it's in that stapled pile. I said give me the stapled pile. He had unstapled it. I said if you unstapled it, my work is null and void. Once you remove that staple, you can't ask me for anything. After accusing me of losing it, he looks around and says "I guess I lost it". And besides, once you removed that staple, you can't ask me "where is" anymore. 

At least the guy is here to take it right now. Fingers crossed it leaves today. I had to take money from a retirement fund to pay the difference to the bank. But he will be paying me back over the year. I don't finance anyone's poor business decisions.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yeah!!! The motorhome rolled out of here yesterday morning. Finally. The transaction was super hard because it took weeks and will take another few weeks to get the title to give the new owner. I am so glad they wanted it and didn't mind the extra steps involved . I was just plain mad. We could have bought a house faster than that But they drove off plenty happy

What a relief!


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Glad to here this. Are you now in the market for another one?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

havasu said:


> Glad to here this. Are you now in the market for another one?


My daughter in Texas mentioned about having a pull-behind one day, and I wanted a pull behind to begin with because it's not the money pit that a motorhome is-especially when you're not using it. So when she is looking for hers, I will be looking for a well priced camper that has the beds pop out like tents. Or there's one I saw with a murphy bed! And I will be paying cash for it. Not a 15+ year mortgage. That motorhome would cost us $30k in interest by the time it's paid off. No more.


----------

